# Wooden plant pots



## Daren (Nov 17, 2011)

*I like houseplants, I make my own containers for them, here are a few...*
[attachment=59]

*A segmented/turned container for this one...*
[attachment=60]

*A handcarved cherry burl bowl for this future jade bonsai...*
[attachment=61]

*A simple cedar box for this bonsai in progress...*
[attachment=62]

*Just a section of hollowed out cedar limb for this one...*
[attachment=63]


----------



## Daren (Nov 17, 2011)

Terrible picture (camera phone/bad light/insert other excuses ) of a big jade in a 6 sided cedar planter. The whole thing is so heavy and wide I can't really move it around, so I took a section of cedar log and put casters on the bottom so I can spin it/move it.

[attachment=64]


----------



## CodyS (Nov 18, 2011)

looking great Daren! Just wondering how well they last?


----------



## txpaulie (Nov 18, 2011)

Neat!

As mentioned above...

Do you line them, or slather on some watertight finish on the inside, or...

p


----------



## Daren (Nov 18, 2011)

Most of the plants I keep are succulents and cactus...They don't like much water the soil is dry most of the time. They just get a dash every few weeks, so the wood pots don't really get wet or stay wet. And I use rot resistant species, like cedar, it can sit outside for years no problem. The big plant I did line the inside with plastic sheet, but don't think I would have had to.
One pot is cherry, not _as_ rot resistant as cedar, but this particular piece had already been outside in a pile behind a guys barn for 6-8 years and showed no sign of rot, well in the heartwood-the sapwood was long rotted off. I made several bowls from it, like this one...


----------



## CodyS (Nov 18, 2011)

beautiful bowl!


----------



## txpaulie (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks!



> Most of the plants I keep are succulents



I did note that the ones pictured were as mentioned...
Sandy soil, not so moist...
Ah, so...

...and love that chunk o' cherry!

p


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 19, 2011)

Very cool stuff Daren. Nice work.
I'll have to make some for my wife. I don't think it matters what species I use, because she always forgets to water her plants anyway.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2011)

Joe that's an awesome piece I'd never have thrown it away either. Very creative - it does look like a Daren piece too. Love his designs too - glad you showed us. 

That top picture is like 3D! I thought it was a collage at first.




.


----------



## JMC (Nov 28, 2011)

Cool planters Daren.


----------

